# sex-list cookie



## DerKapitulierte (23 September 2003)

Frage an die technik Freaks :

Spybot filtert "sexlist cookies" aus´jede Menge.

Habe 0190/0192/0193/1094 Sperre bei der Telekom.

Bin ich schon befallen ???
Ist eine Datei gleichzusetzen mit cookies.
Ich habe gedacht diese cookies sind nur dazu da ,das bestimmte Internetseiten leichter gefunden werden .

Kann da trotzdem noch was passieren ???

Danke für eure antworten !!


----------



## virenscanner (23 September 2003)

> Bin ich schon befallen ???


Cookies und Dialer sind zwei völlig verschiedene "Dinge". 


> Ist eine Datei gleichzusetzen mit cookies.


Sagen wir mal, jeder Cookie entspricht letztendlich einer Datei auf Deiner Festplatte.


> Ich habe gedacht diese cookies sind nur dazu da ,das bestimmte Internetseiten leichter gefunden werden .


Nein. Eine "besuchte" Webseite kann in einem Cookie auf Deinem Rechner Informationen ablegen, die sie (oder ggfl. auch eine andere Webseite) später wieder auslesen kann. 


> Kann da trotzdem noch was passieren ???


Man sollte auf jeden Fall den einen oder anderen Cookie löschen (insbesondere solche, die auch von Webseiten gelesen werden dürfen, die sie nicht selbst erstellt haben), z.B. diese netten "tracker-cookies" von diversen - nicht jugendfreien - "Seiten".


----------



## Dino (23 September 2003)

Ich denke, "DerKapitulierte" ist demselben Irrtum aufgesessen wie viele andere Leute auch, die Spybot nutzen. Spybot wird zwar immer wieder empfohlen, wenn es darum geht, Dialer und deren Fragmente vom Rechner zu entfernen. Dennoch ist Spybot nicht hauptsächlich oder ausschließlich auf Dialer ausgerichtet. Vielmehr kümmert sich dieses geniale Progrämmchen um alle möglichen Parasiten, zweifelhaften Dateien und auch Fehler in Windows! Das Killen von Dialern ist eher ein (sehr angenehmer) Nebeneffekt.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Shaman (24 September 2003)

Ändere doch einfach deine Interneteinstellungen in "alle Cookies sperren" (damit hast du allerdings Pech, weil dann nicht alle Seiten funktionieren) oder Cookies manuell bestätigen (dann hast du die Wahl und weniger Cookies).    
Shaman


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2003)

Oder nimm Mozilla, da läßt sich für jede URL getrennt einstellen, ob Cookies freigegeben oder gesperrt werden, als 
"Dreingabe" bleibt man von Popups und alberen IE-Spielereien verschont, wie z.b Dialerinstallationen.
Wenn eine Site wirklich interessant und vertrauenswürdig ist, und unbedingt  für die Gimmicks AX braucht ,
 kann am sich eine solche URL immer noch mit dem IE anschauen.  Spybot hat schon seit langer Zeit
 bei mir nichts mehr gefunden, es sei den auf der Testplatte, die ich den Dialern "zum Fraß " vorwerfe,
 allerdings nur bis der ganze Müll mit Ghost (Partitionimage) , wieder 
weggeputzt wird (in ca 3 Minuten)


----------

